# Another New Guy



## Necropolis (20/8/14)

Hello.

I'm brand new to the world of Vaping - the girlfriend recently bought us a Twisp each - and I've been really enjoying it thus far.

But then something awful happened - and I discovered these forums and the myriad of awesome vaping options out there and I now have the overwhelming desire to spend some money on some new toys.

I've been doing a bit of reading here and a lot of people seem to indicate that the MVP is the way to go.

Are they really that big - or is the size a non-issue?

Also if I go the MVP route what Clearomizer would you recommend to go along with it?

And if MVP is not the best route for me what would you guys recommend?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (20/8/14)

hi @Necropolis and welcome to the forum

if you're interested in the mvp, check out this thread.

also check out the threads here, there is tons of advice


----------



## Sir Vape (20/8/14)

Mvp's are awesome but like Riaz said: have a look around. If you become anything like us you are going to upgrade pretty quick  and again and again and again ......


Welcome and enjoy the ride

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (20/8/14)

welcome to the forum @Necropolis 

The MVP is definitely a great device and you won't be disappointed 




It's not that big as you can see from me holding 2 in my hand, the one on the left has a Kangertech Aerotank, and the right is the mini protank 3, the evod tanks are also great

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Necropolis (20/8/14)

If I go for the KangerTech ProTank 3 Mini - which coils do I get?

I see on Vapour Mountain there is a choice of ohm values - which one do I pick?


----------



## Heckers (20/8/14)

Nautilus, Protank or Aerotank are probably the most popular clearomizers.
If size is a concern you could maybe look at a Spinner 2 battery.


----------



## Necropolis (20/8/14)

And 1 more question -

Are the USB chargers for these batteries universal?

I.e.: will the one I have for my Twisp work with say the Spinner 2?


----------



## Heckers (20/8/14)

Necropolis said:


> And 1 more question -
> 
> Are the USB chargers for these batteries universal?
> 
> I.e.: will the one I have for my Twisp work with say the Spinner 2?


 
I believe they are yes.


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/8/14)

Necropolis said:


> And 1 more question -
> 
> Are the USB chargers for these batteries universal?
> 
> I.e.: will the one I have for my Twisp work with say the Spinner 2?


Howdy. In theory yeah it should work but some twisp chargers acted strangely when charging other batts. Mostly they ok though. Can't remember who had the charging issue.


----------



## Heckers (20/8/14)

Also, remember the Vision Spinner V2 will still be a bigger battery than a normal twisp. But it will be smaller than a mvp.
Here is a picture i found to compare. Note that the Spinner battery(far left) is a V1 and the V2 is a little bigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

With the chargers it is best to use to one supplied by the manufacturer for that device.

there have been cases recently of battery's exploding in cars


----------



## rogue zombie (20/8/14)

Sir Vape said:


> If you become anything like us you are going to upgrade pretty quick  and again and again and again ......
> 
> Welcome and enjoy the ride



Ain't that the truth!

Welcome and enjoy the forums. Loads of absolute enthusiasts here, so plenty of great useful info.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (20/8/14)

I agree with you fully. I was happy with the twisp until I found this forum. Now I can't wait for the meet to buy my MVP.


----------



## Heckers (20/8/14)

As soon as you get your MVP you wont be able to wait for the next one 
I decided to save myself all the time and money and go straight for the Reo.
Its expensive but probably where you will end up eventually anyway.


----------



## Necropolis (21/8/14)

As far as tanks go - I'm thinking either the Protank 3 Mini or the Evod 2.

Which would you guys recommend?


----------



## RATZ (21/8/14)

Necropolis said:


> As far as tanks go - I'm thinking either the Protank 3 Mini or the Evod 2.
> 
> Which would you guys recommend?


 
Both and a pack of coils!
The coils last a long time if you clean them and change out the flavour wicks yourself. The Evod gets a lot of love and rightfully so. MPT3 does have a sleeker look though. Have both with give you the option of practical or super sleek. Both are total winners though. You won't be disappointed with either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis (21/8/14)

Thanks for all the feedback so far!

I've read in a few places that single coils are less of a hassle than double coils - is their any truth to this?


----------



## Necropolis (2/9/14)

Took the plunge and ordered the following from VapeKing this morning:

1 x MVP 2

1 x Aspire Mini Nautilus

Some spare coils and some juice 

Cannot wait for it all to arrive!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee (2/9/14)

Necropolis said:


> Took the plunge and ordered the following from VapeKing this morning:
> 
> 1 x MVP 2
> 
> ...


You've picked some great hardware there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (2/9/14)

Nice @Necropolis, great choices made, i'm sure you will love it


----------



## Raslin (2/9/14)

Brilliant hardware, got my MVP on sat at the meet. Loving every minute with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (2/9/14)

Necropolis said:


> Took the plunge and ordered the following from VapeKing this morning:
> 
> 1 x MVP 2
> 
> ...


 
some very nice nice hardware you got there. you will be very happy


----------



## Necropolis (4/9/14)

MVP + Nautulis mini was an excellent choice - you can't even compare this combo to the twisp 

Now that I have a device that satisfies me - for now - it is time to stock up on lots of juice


----------



## Cat (4/9/14)

and when you got the MVP and opened the box, you found that it was much smaller than you had thought...?


----------



## Necropolis (4/9/14)

Ahahaha yes indeed - the photos you see of these are quite deceiving


----------



## Cat (4/9/14)

everything in vaping looks big in the pics. Especially the coils!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## WHeunis (4/9/14)

Cat said:


> everything in vaping looks big in the pics. Especially the coils!


 
I was thrown way out there on this.
First time I saw my friend's coil in his Kayfun, i kept thinking "WTF?! This must be a mistake in the clone or something!"
You just keep seeing the videos, and they don't look that small AT ALL!
And then the first time you see the build-base of a Kayfun IRL with your own eyes... it's a staggering moment of realization.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Necropolis (5/9/14)

Another awesome thing is being able to change volts and watts on the fly to get the most out of whatever juice is in the tank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

